# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  vba sum a column

## Zygoid

I am trying to sum column(j) that has some blank cell. and place the total in the last avalaible cell in col-J

I've tried formular1c1 but get a "false" (i think because of blank cells)

I've tried something like



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


can't get anything to work.. can someone help?

----------


## VBA Noob

Maybe




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


VBA Noob

----------


## Zygoid

Thanks Noob!

Once again you have come to the rescue, and I truely appreciate it!

----------


## royUK

this way can just return a value either to code or in a cell



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Or in  a cell  

=sumRng(1,10)

----------


## lunar_star

Oh, but ur code same u paste formula sum(array) dont it's VBA.

----------


## royUK

> Oh, but ur code same u paste formula sum(array) dont it's VBA.



????

The other example adds a SUM formula to the cell. Admitteed it you don't need it as Function, but




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

